# Kostenkontrolle für alle Handys in Österreich



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2006)

Tu felix Austria:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70085


> Ab 1. Juli 2006 müssen auch für österreichische Telefondienste mit Vorauszahlung kostenlose
> Einzelentgeltnachweise ausgestellt werden. Im Wesentlichen betrifft dies so genannte Wertkarten-Handys,
> nicht jedoch Calling Cards. Die allgemeine Pflicht, die einzelnen Verbindungen aufzulisten,
> besteht eigentlich schon nach dem Telekommunikationsgesetz 2003. Da die meisten Anbieter die
> ...


cp


----------

